# new in hurghada



## xvexman (Jul 28, 2010)

hi my name is abdullah tor ..I m new in hurghada / egypt working in a tourism company ..i d like to meet with new people to get socialise and share experiences


----------



## Ahmad_010 (Jul 30, 2010)

hello Abdullah,this is ahmad,im 22yrs,from cairo,,tell me about hows work there in hurghada,,,cuz its my life dream to go work there,,, 

regards,


----------

